
A Deadly Mosquito-Borne Illness Is Brewing in the Northeast - haltingproblem
https://onezero.medium.com/a-deadly-mosquito-borne-illness-is-brewing-in-the-northeast-d3283c71c6a0
======
aacook
This was a solid read and hits close to home. I lived through this last
summer. I'm in Plymouth MA which is just outside the critical zone of the
outbreak described in the article (we entered "moderate" risk). I remember the
feeling of the EEE reports in August and subsequent personal protection
actions. It all felt very similar to coronavirus. I still went in the woods
but less often and doused in bug spray. This past winter 2020 was the most
mild of my lifetime. I hope the EEE outbreak isn't too crazy this summer;
being in nature is an important factor for me for producing good work and the
only way to see safely see family & friends right now is outdoors.

------
scottporad
May: Lockdown! June: Civil unrest! July: Deadly mosquitos!

~~~
haltingproblem
No human to human spread but those who get bitten have 40% mortality.
Survivors don't fare that well either since it attacks the brain.

